# Camp Slaughter



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have an outdoor haunt and am doing a scene I call " Camp Slaughter" It will have a pup tent with glowing eyes inside (Werewolf??) and various items of camping gear around. What else can I add to this scene to give the idea that a werewolf attacked?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bloody body parts were the first thing that popped into my head. Items of ripped up clothing (bloodied as well) might also add to the appearance of an animal attack.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I think you should have shredded boy scout uniforms and corpses


----------

